# Webcam's



## lsalvador (13 Jan 2012 às 16:17)

Pessoal

Que tal se criar um tópico só com webcam's em Portugal dos mais diversos locais do País que possamos seguir em tempo real. Já que nos próximos dias poderemos ter surpresas no País e assim tínhamos um local centralizado com a sua localização.

Posso começar pela minha.

Zona Centro - Santarém - Tomar - www.meteotomar.info
Zona Centro - Santarém - Constância www.meteoconstancia.info
Zona Sul - Lisboa - Cais do Sodré - meteo.transtejo.pt
Zona Sul - Lisboa - Caneças www.meteocanecas.com

Pede-se a um administrador para manter este tópico atualizado, para assim se meter num único post os links e não estarem espalhados pelo tópico.


----------



## vinc7e (13 Jan 2012 às 16:19)

Viseu


----------



## vinc7e (13 Jan 2012 às 16:21)

Leça - Matosinhos


----------



## ijv (13 Jan 2012 às 16:24)

Santo António Funchal MeteoCasas


----------



## vinc7e (13 Jan 2012 às 16:43)

Serra da estrela (e várias praias no mesmo site).


----------



## F_R (13 Jan 2012 às 16:53)

Abrantes


----------



## shli30396 (13 Jan 2012 às 17:40)

Manteigas (Serra da Estrela)  +/- 800m

Webcam panorâmica sobre Lisboa (Zona das Amoreiras)


----------



## Mjhb (14 Jan 2012 às 14:04)

Webcam´s em Viseu


----------



## Sunderlandz (14 Jan 2012 às 21:13)

*Minha webcam Machico (Madeira)*

*User*: *machico*
*Password*: (não é necessário)


----------



## The-One-Divinal (14 Jan 2012 às 23:20)

Sunderlandz disse:


> *Minha webcam Machico (Madeira)*
> 
> *User*: *Machico*
> *Password*: (não é necessário)



Muito bom!


----------



## Manmarlopes (15 Jan 2012 às 07:57)

Sunderlandz disse:


> ...
> *User*: *Machico*
> *Password*: (não é necessário)



Parece que é necessário pass, eu não consigo entrar


----------



## shli30396 (15 Jan 2012 às 10:28)

Põe o user com minúscula "_machico_", a mim deu.


----------



## Manmarlopes (15 Jan 2012 às 18:24)

shli30396 disse:


> Põe o user com minúscula "_machico_", a mim deu.



Sim de facto  obrigado


----------



## DaniFR (9 Abr 2014 às 13:57)

> *Figueira da Foz estreia a mais alta webcam da região Centro para observar ondas*
> 
> Figueira da Foz estreia hoje a mais alta webcam de observação de ondas da região Centro, instalada na marginal fronteira à praia, a mais de 50 metros de altura, disse fonte dos promotores.
> 
> ...



Webcam Figueira da Foz


----------

